# 29 gallon tank for two baby flowerhorns?



## KhoiTa (Jan 19, 2017)

Alright, so I just bought two flowerhorns and a red oscar, both are small and only about 1 inch, so can't really eat feeder fish or big pellets yet so I been feeding them flakes but the oscar can eat eat the small cichlids pellets because it has a bigger mouth.

So, I was wondering will this work out in a 29 gallon tank?

water and decoration including gravel is good, they seem to enjoy it but I know that when they grow up, they'll need more space and 100% will kill each other, but I think the oscar will die first because there is two flowerhorn.

I mean, will the growth be stunt?

when I choosed the flowerhorns, I asked the guy if it will grow and he say yes, it depends on the water quality and not really the tank size.

he said 25-150 gallon is fine for flowerhorn depends on the size.

my flowerhorn is only 1 inch and it's in a 29 gallon, so will it grow?

i'll be changing water weekly 10% s


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

My lord, I strongly dislike pet store employees. They're so clueless.

It will be "fine" for a very, very short term. Like, maybe a few months before you really will need to start looking to upgrade the tank. Water quality does play a big part, but so does tank size. They will slow down on growth and become stunted if in there for very long...not to mention you'll likely have aggression issues as one fish becomes dominant.


----------



## KhoiTa (Jan 19, 2017)

Well, hopefully I can save enough money before the 55 gallon tank.

What if I don't have enough money and just leave it there though? and here is the question:

I had a oscar in a 15 gallon tank and he was about 1 inch from petsmart, I change water every 3 months (I was bored with fish back then) and he grow to 4 inch but then died because we moved and the tank break. But he still grow, even though it took him 6 months.

And I watch this guy on youtube, he had a baby flowerhorn from 2 inches in a 20 gallon tank grow into a 8 inches one in 6-7 months. and many had small tanks, i searched up all over youtube and some websites, they said that they have very small tank for flowerhorn but they still grow. so I think it's depends on the water quality.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

That's terrible. Because you don't have enough money you're willing to abuse the fish you purchased by keeping them in unfit conditions? They may grow, to a point, very, very slowly. That's extremely unhealthy. They'll die prematurely. They'll be unhappy. If you can't afford a 100+gal tank in the near future, sell off all three fish and stock with something that is suited to a small tank.


----------



## KhoiTa (Jan 19, 2017)

Well, I did do something with the oscar and will return it tomorrow, and for now. The two flowerhorn is swimming around happily and heathy around the tank. I know it can only last for about 1-2 months and I'm not gonna buy a fish that I don't like and petco's return policy is only 15-30 days so. I rather keep the $13 baby flowerhorns.

Lunar new year is coming up for me, so hopefully I will get more than $100 like always because my family is big. It's on the 28th of January and at Petsmart, the 50 gallon tank is on sale for $99 and the original price is at $155, so basically a 56 dollar sale and the sale end on the 29th of January, so hopefully I can collect more than $100 or $100 and made it in time.

If not, I think it should be fine since I can keep up with changing the water every 3 days (25%) according to the youtube video I just watched for flowerhorn care if i have a small tank.

I just watched some flowerhorn's farm video, and those baby flowerhorn live in them and those farm doesn't sell the one in the tank with the divider. They use it for competition and they leave the baby in the small tank like about 5-15 gallon each and it still grow.


----------



## Finman (Sep 23, 2016)

Why are you in this forum? You have all the wrong information you need to make your decisions. YOU WILL KILL YOUR FISH! If you don't like any fish that are within your means to keep don't get any fish. It's like " Oh. I want this koi fry that's going to grow to 50 lbs. but I only have this shot glass. It'll be fine." WRONG.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Why do you even bother to sign up and ask questions if you clearly already know all the answers and don't care what we tell you? I just feel really, really bad for those poor fish.


----------



## KhoiTa (Jan 19, 2017)

Well, I'm getting the 50 gallon tank. I am gonna return the 1 inch fry and get the 3-4 inches one.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

So you're getting larger fish to fit into a tank that is still too small?


----------



## KhoiTa (Jan 19, 2017)

It;'s big enough. I returned the small fry to petco and got the new one that just arrived there because it is much bigger and same price and I meant 2-3 inches.

I returned 1 baby male flowerhorn and 1 baby female flowerhorn into 2-3 inches two male flowerhorns. They'll stay in my 29 gallon tank for now and will go into my 50 gallon when my mom agree to buy it.

I'll divide the tank into 25 and 25, which is big for them already.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Holy. It's big enough for them for a few months, half a year maybe. Tops. But I'm done since you're clearly not listening to a single word anyone has told you.


----------



## Finman (Sep 23, 2016)

This is what happens when kids too young to be objective have parents that don't pay attention.


----------



## Finman (Sep 23, 2016)

KhoiTa said:


> It;'s big enough. I returned the small fry to petco and got the new one that just arrived there because it is much bigger and same price and I meant 2-3 inches.
> 
> I returned 1 baby male flowerhorn and 1 baby female flowerhorn into 2-3 inches two male flowerhorns. They'll stay in my 29 gallon tank for now and will go into my 50 gallon when my mom agree to buy it.
> 
> I'll divide the tank into 25 and 25, which is big for them already.


A full grown male flowerhorn will be 16 inches long. A standard 50 gallon tank is 37 inches by 19 inches. If you divide that in half, and you will need to, to keep one from killing the other, that gives each fish 2 1/2 to 3 inches to move. Are you older than 2? Does this make any sense to you? It's not going to work Kid!


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

I would suggest that some of the posters to this thread might wish to reconsider some of their comments ... particularly in light of who it is they are apparently speaking to ... and what isn't known.

Don't let the wisdom of experience - which many of you surely possess - crush the exuberance and dreams of youth.

Being firm but gentle with your guidance probably has some upsides ... including for the hobby itself.


----------

